# What is so scary about DPD?



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

...


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

In my opinion,

Nothing.

It just sucks too much.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

It's scary to live in a different world than everyone. Sometimes I forget about consequences to my actions. Sometimes I say hurtful things because I don't feel guilt. I'm a little scared of never being able to connect with anyone. Not good to take the life out of life.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

umm how can you not be afraid? When it comes crashing down on you and you basically never knew this feeling existed lol. It's like your whole reality is being shifted up side down.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

somebody on this forum described DP one day as: "your doubting your very existance." 
if this is not scary, i dont know


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

what isn't scary about it?


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

PhoenixDown said:


> ...


The sense that i am outside of the world, outside of the shared world of everydy experience. Everything has become different from itself. Everything becomes alien. I feel as if i have been shot into outer space, into the infinite wastes between the galaxies. How will i ever reach others, how will i ever connect, how will i escape from a terminal loneliness?

But i have hope, and your question is apt. In a way there is NOTHING wrong with us except how we -feel- about things. Learning this is a big and positive step.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

= n said:


> The sense that i am outside of the world, outside of the shared world of everydy experience. Everything has become different from itself. Everything becomes alien. I feel as if i have been shot into outer space, into the infinite wastes between the galaxies. How will i ever reach others, how will i ever connect, how will i escape from a terminal loneliness?
> 
> But i have hope, and your question is apt. In a way there is NOTHING wrong with us except how we -feel- about things. Learning this is a big and positive step.


Or don't feel? My feelings are mixed up and I don't know how I really feel except when scared or angry. I guess I know the lonely feeling too and then the terrible PAIN. What's that all about? I have been like this for a very long time. Even as a child. Recover? I don't even go there anymore. I just want to survive. I decided that if I lived in a dream I was going to try to make it a good one. Is that recovery? If I succeed it will be to me. When the dream gets bad or scary is when it sucks to be me. Otherwise being in an altered state is a little anxiety causing for sure but it can be beautiful if I look for the beauty and forgive myself for being a total space cadet. Whose picture am I trying to live up to anyhow? It is all my judgment of myself. This is my new idea since I seem to need therapy but don't get much 'healing' out of it. I will use it to be reminded that I do like living in a dream. It's different from the norm and so what? It's disabling and considered a mental disorder, and not minor either. It's accepted. I am even on ssdi. So bout time I accept myself and get some fun out of life since I am unable to connect like other people. Blah blah blha....


----------

